# ersten 2 IPblöcke gleich



## Irgendjemand_1 (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo
Ich hab so ziemlich keine Ahnung von IPs & co.
Wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wenn die ersten beiden IPblöcke gleich sind, derselbe User dahinter sitzt?
Oder hat das gar nichts zu bedeuten?


----------



## michaelwengert (26. Januar 2006)

du meinst wenn beide IP's mit zb. 88.45.xxx.xxx anfangen ?


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (26. Januar 2006)

Ja genau


----------



## Sinac (26. Januar 2006)

Wenn nicht alle 4 genau gleich sind ist es zu 100% nicht der gleich User.
Wenn nur die ersten 2 oder 3 Bytes gleich sind könnte es sein, das bei User beim gleichen Provider sind. IP-Adressen sind im Internet immer einzigartig und die hast pro verbindung ins Internet auch nur eine - zumindest bei eine "normalen" Einwahl bzw. Verbindung. Du kannst die kleine Bereiche beim Provider zuweisen lassen, z.B. für eine DMZ oder so, aber das würde jetzt zu weit gehen.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (26. Januar 2006)

Dass du es 100%ig ausschließt, kommt wohl daher, dass du das missverstehst.
Die IPs sind keinesfalls zur gleichen Zeit on gewesen, also von daher können sich die 2 anderen Blöcke nochmal geändert haben.

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es generell wahrscheinlich ist, dass das dann derselbe User ist, oder ob es sogut wie ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Sinac (26. Januar 2006)

Es ist auch nicht generell wahrscheinlich, so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Ich denke auch das der Provider das technisch verhindern wird, obwohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon sehr sehr gering ist.


----------



## Nirraven (26. Januar 2006)

Wenn die ersten beiden Blöcke gleich sind, und es sich um den gleichen Provider handelt, ist die Chance, dass es der selbe User ist, etwa (hab keine lust das genau zu rechnen) 1:65000


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (26. Januar 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist auch nicht generell wahrscheinlich, so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Ich denke auch das der Provider das technisch verhindern wird, obwohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon sehr sehr gering ist.


Ich hab mal was davon gehört, dass die ersten beiden Blöcke immer statisch sind.
Deswegen meinte ich


----------

